

YC Winter 2012 Applicants Live Web Chat - abtinf

Its announce day again. Last round, we had great conversations talking about our applications. It would be great to do the same thing again - meet other applicants and chat about your ideas.<p>This is not official and I'm not associated with YC.<p>The room is at http://wompt.com/chat/yc/
======
Skywing
A group of my friends, from Oklahoma, claim to have been contacted by YC about
their application a month ago, or so. I'm wondering if it's more common for
the groups being considered for the invite out for the in-person interview to
be contacted ahead of the 31st date.

~~~
abtinf
From what I've heard, it is not uncommon for YC to send out clarification
questions. However, I have no idea how that correlates to interview invites.

------
abtinf
<http://wompt.com/chat/yc/>

------
leoncrutchley
cool!

